# Weight Issue?



## louser (Oct 14, 2011)

My 4 month old is only 17.5 lbs, I last weighed her at 3 month and she was 13.5 lbs. She only eats when she wants to. She likes her food, but it only interests her when she doesn't have access to anybody's attention, or when the cat decides it wants the dog food. I'm just wondering if I should be concerned about her minimal weight gain.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Some are like that. I would try to get as much food into her as possible while growing. Try anything to keep her eating regularly. I have used Nupro powder, grated cheese, chopmeat, tuna or anything else mixed in with the food to keep the weight on. My V is 18 months and 45 lbs of terror. He still doesn't eat unless he is starving. After a run/exercise he is almost always hungry. ;D


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Try a different food. I had this problem with Tanner, and once we found something that he liked, I haven't had any issues with him eating since.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Is pup getting plenty of exercise?


----------



## louser (Oct 14, 2011)

Plenty of exercise. I am adding water to her food and she is mowing it down.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Hopfully that lasts. Keep it interesing for her so she keeps up her food intake.


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

I think some of them are just small. Kaylee will be 1 year old next week. I weighted her two days ago and she is 39.7 lb. She is doing great, lots of energy and eats well. Loves her cookies and veggies.


----------

